# looking for ipad software to replace contracts



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

I am looking to replace paper contracts which I currently use to do bids with, if the customer wants the project I just have them sign it after i draw it up on a contract. I would like to use an ipad to do rudimentary sketches for things like 2d decks, fences, and patios. This way i can send this sketch to an employee who can look at it and render a 3d sketchup and send it to the customer, come back to their location and have them sign a contact and email them a copy.

I am curious to know what you guys are already using in the field.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

You could have a pdf version of your contract and use a pdf editor to do what you are asking.... Bluebeam is the one I use, a single license is about 300. Not sure if you can edit in goodreader, but that's probably the app you want.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BrianLunaris said:


> I am curious to know what you guys are already using in the field.


Not ipads... Get a windows 8 tablet, then you can do EVERYTHING you want on 1 device. No need to email off to someone else, just draw it in sketchup right there.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

Here is the problem with that, the person in the field cannot do a sketchup render in the field. It's gotta be easy, quick, and stable. Also I'm not so sold on windows tablets just yet.

I'd be interested to see how well someone could to a drawing on a tablet vs me on a computer. I could be wrong but I think I could do a much better job.

Also, aren't the good ones like well over a grand?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BrianLunaris said:


> Here is the problem with that, the person in the field cannot do a sketchup render in the field. It's gotta be easy, quick, and stable. Also I'm not so sold on windows tablets just yet.
> 
> I'd be interested to see how well someone could to a drawing on a tablet vs me on a computer. I could be wrong but I think I could do a much better job.
> 
> Also, aren't the good ones like well over a grand?


I can do it just as fast on my tablet, I just drop it in the keyboard dock and pull out my trackball and it's not much different. Then I pull it out of the dock and show it to the customer...


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

a PC is a PC it makes no difference if its a tablet, Laptop or desktop. Like Robert says if you really want to pull a quick sketchup out then just connect your mouse and keyboard. I seen a few videos of people using the tablets for sketchup and they work really well with just the stylus. I'm gonna have to get me self one after i stop spending money on tools as i'm sick of doing everything 3 times over when it can all be done in one go.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

The issue is im not at the customer location doing the drawings else id just have a giant laptop and do it there. The person doing it isnt tech savvy and needs something very simple. The ipad is perfect for this application. I need something that can just do a simple 2d drawing on a grid. 

I think maybe just scanning a copy of our contract and using some simple app to draw on it is the best solution.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh, if you're looking for something that a complete idiot can use then yes an ipad is perfectly suited, that is after all their target market.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for the full version Windows 8 tablets to drop in price. RT doesn't do me any good. I did see a full powered gaming tablet on BB's site. Sweet, but 1,500 bucks. :blink:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

VinylHanger said:


> I'm waiting for the full version Windows 8 tablets to drop in price. RT doesn't do me any good. I did see a full powered gaming tablet on BB's site. Sweet, but 1,500 bucks. :blink:


$1,000 isn't bad, they're really more like an ultrabook and tablet in one. Most ultrabooks are $1,000+.


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

RobertCDF said:


> Oh, if you're looking for something that a complete idiot can use then yes an ipad is perfectly suited, that is after all their target market.








:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Oh, if you're looking for something that a complete idiot can use then yes an ipad is perfectly suited, that is after all their target market.


I don't think someone who is busy running a successful business and doesn't have time to dedicate hours on learning how to use software is a complete idiot.

Apparently you have the time.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Take it however you want, the ipad is designed to be so simple that even idiots can use them, I've seen very smart people using them too so I'm not saying that only idiots use them. 

I gave you a possible solution to your problem, take it or take another one I don't care. 

Learning software is important to me as the business owner, it's easy to hire people to swing a hammer.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> Take it however you want, the ipad is designed to be so simple that even idiots can use them, I've seen very smart people using them too so I'm not saying that only idiots use them.
> 
> I gave you a possible solution to your problem, take it or take another one I don't care.
> 
> Learning software is important to me as the business owner, it's easy to hire people to swing a hammer.


You gave me a solution to a problem I don't have.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BrianLunaris said:


> You gave me a solution to a problem I don't have.


You want to draw in something like sketchup so that it can be redrawn in sketchup and I simply suggested dropping the redraw and just do it all at once, I guess my solution of dropping a step is just too complicated. Instead keep your multistep process.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> You want to draw in something like sketchup so that it can be redrawn in sketchup and I simply suggested dropping the redraw and just do it all at once, I guess my solution of dropping a step is just too complicated. Instead keep your multistep process.


First line from the first post 



> I am looking to replace paper contracts which I currently use to do bids with, if the customer wants the project I just have them sign it after i draw it up on a contract. I would like to use an ipad to do rudimentary sketches for things like 2d decks, fences, and patios.


I don't want to do 3d renders on an ipad, I'd like to replace the paper contracts being used that have a 2d image on them. Like an aerial view of a project drawn out on a grid.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

ErikaPryor said:


> We have a great iPad CRM solution that does many of the things you are looking for with the exception of 3D sketches. Otherwise, with Routzy, you can create quotes, proposals, capture signatures, email signed copies to customers, create drawings and take pictures, save all that for that specific customer and much more. You can learn see some FAQ blog articles and tutorial videos at Routzy.com.
> 
> Let me know if I can be of any additional help. It's a great iPad app, I think you might really like it for your purposes!


Yes this is along the lines of what I'm looking for however 300 bucks a year for every year I'm not exactly sure why is more than a little steep. 

I mean Microsoft Office is 220 bucks and you own it forever and I'm going to pay more than that to rent an iPad app?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i just use the ms word contract on my ipad via office app, then i have the owner sign it with a special pen on my ipad in an app called sign and send. it saves it as a pdf and emails it. 
the drawings program i have no idea. i have an autocad viewer app that i can do small edits and stuff but i havent tried to start from scratch.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

And the LAST line of your post...



BrianLunaris said:


> I am curious to know what you guys are already using in the field.


That I answered, with what I USE IN THE FIELD AND WHY. It was a specific answer to your question along with some other advantages you would gain by dropping the ipad. 

You just seem to be so enamored with the ipad that you can't see that there are better options out there, the windows 8 tablet will do EVERYTHING you requested and MORE.


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

RobertCDF said:


> And the LAST line of your post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow man, you do not listen, I asked what you were using in the field pertaining to software for iPads. For the third or fourth time now, *the person on site doing bids will not and cannot do a 3d drawing.*

For this person, the iPad is as technical as it's going to get, I would personally draw it on the spot, I am not doing the bids so that isn't an option. Using paper to draw the bids and sign for a contract works perfectly fine for doing the job, however managing paper is not the best situation and I'd like to eliminate that part of the problem.

I sure hope you listen to your customers better than you read this thread.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

BrianLunaris said:


> Wow man, you do not listen, I asked what you were using in the field pertaining to software for iPads. For the third or fourth time now, *the person on site doing bids will not and cannot do a 3d drawing.*
> 
> For this person, the iPad is as technical as it's going to get, I would personally draw it on the spot, I am not doing the bids so that isn't an option. Using paper to draw the bids and sign for a contract works perfectly fine for doing the job, however managing paper is not the best situation and I'd like to eliminate that part of the problem.
> 
> I sure hope you listen to your customers better than you read this thread.


They don't have to do the 3d drawing, you can do 2d with a win 8 tablet too, I get that you don't need to bold that. I didn't say "The win 8 tablet can do ONLY 3-D drawings"... You open yourself up to millions of programs with win 8 that you just won't get ANYWHERE else. 

As far as "do I listen to my customers" yes I do, but if what they want to accomplish can be done better with a different brand than what they ask for originally I sure as heck am going to recommend other products to them.

I understand that you want to eliminate paper, what I don't understand is why its REQUIRED that it be accomplished with an ipad? Seems extremely limiting. 

Instead take the other advice offered to you by other ipad users and run with it. You might find something that works perfect, you might find something that is a work-around, you might find something that barely works, but it'll be on your ipad.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

This post reminds me of this commercial


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

greg24k said:


> This post reminds me of this commercial <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksO35s3Bffc">YouTube Link</a>


Now that is funny


----------



## BrianLunaris (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBI8uCKi2lI&feature=youtube_gdata_player

And eventually this is where we will end up.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That is funny, I'd already have my tablet in there with me though... 

It is almost pathetic, my 2 year old daughter has a Kindle Fire HD and can use it extremely well, she watches shows, plays games, and colors on it all by herself.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

so Robert does not get wound too tight...

What Apps are people using for iPads to write Proposals on? I'm not interested in any other product other than Apps for iPad's to write Proposals on save and email... not drawing anything, don't plan on drawing anything and I already own the iPad, because I AM a COMPUTER IDIOT.

I've used SignEasy, I want a different alternative.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

Roofcheck said:


> so Robert does not get wound too tight... What Apps are people using for iPads to write Proposals on? I'm not interested in any other product other than Apps for iPad's to write Proposals on save and email... not drawing anything, don't plan on drawing anything and I already own the iPad, because I AM a COMPUTER IDIOT. I've used SignEasy, I want a different alternative.


When it comes to roofs I do the entire thing in numbers. I created a few spread sheets for estimating then created a form with 30 questions that populates all the data fields. Finally I created a proposal in numbers which was easier then I thought. Now when doing roofs answer the questions and it fills out the contract for me. This is the tricky part. I then take a screen capture and use jotnot pro to turn it into a PDF and email over. If you have a printer in your truck you can skip this last part and print out the individual page. For some reason you can share an individual form within a "work book" which would make this easier. After measuring a roof it takes all of 5 minutes to have the proposal ready. 

I realize you could probably do this with a different tool but this is the tool I have and it works okay.


----------



## thesidingpro (Jun 7, 2007)

While I like the idea of being able to do all of this from an Ipad I find it to problematic.

I need my desk, legal pad, and keyboard to properly estimate. I like to review, rethink, etc my entire process of the job to make sure I'm not including to much or to less.

I know everyone is different but that's what works for me.


----------



## LeeFowler (Nov 3, 2012)

thesidingpro said:


> While I like the idea of being able to do all of this from an Ipad I find it to problematic. I need my desk, legal pad, and keyboard to properly estimate. I like to review, rethink, etc my entire process of the job to make sure I'm not including to much or to less. I know everyone is different but that's what works for me.



That's understandable. When it comes to houses of additions the process is very different and probably too cumbersome.


----------



## DaleHenning (Jan 20, 2014)

Roofcheck said:


> ...What Apps are people using for iPads to write Proposals on? I'm not interested in any other product other than Apps for iPad's to write Proposals on save and email... not drawing anything, don't plan on drawing anything and I already own the iPad, because I AM a COMPUTER IDIOT...


You're not an idiot - you just want something that does exactly what you want it to do and nothing more. Write a proposal on the iPad, save it, then email it to your prospective customer. Of course there are more complicated apps/software out there - because they can then try to CHARGE you MORE for it! :laughing:

I write software and create websites and apps for a living (for contractors, builders, repair, etc). I try to ask:

"_..what's the smallest thing I can build for you that lets you get the most done?_"

...anything more than that wastes my time and YOUR money!:thumbsup:


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

I use my Ipad everyday for my business and I love it! I do not use any form of paper anymore other than printing a bid or bill for a customer that wants it. I complete all my building permits applications along with diagrams on it and then email them to the city, it has saved me so much time anymore. I take pictures of my receipts and then import everything into PDF Expert, I can add notes and all kinds of things. I use Notability for bid work, I can make a folder for the customer, take pictures in the program and write along with draw notes on the photos, write dimensions on the photos and has made life so much better. I can sit in the cab of the truck, using Wifi and complete any bid. I use iDesign for diagrams for building permits and Pages to break down costs and get everything together. Then send those files to PDF expert and put them ALL in 1 folder for a job, everything is in there! So if a customer calls with a question, I can literally open that file and look at anything I have. Yeah the Ipad is not as savvy as a computer but can actually do more and when you figure out and get used to IOS operating, you will love it. I own a Mac and do not even have any Windows based equipment at all anymore. I have an Iphone 5s that syncs to all my apple devices and can access any of the information that I have from just my phone if needed. 

Here's the real kicker, I have a larger Icloud account that I pay extra for, I store everything on the cloud. I had a phone get destroyed, bobcats are not forgiving, and had to get a new phone. I was concerned because I had so much I really needed on it and thought it was gone, got new phone and restored from the cloud which was so easy. When it was done, everything I had was exactly how I had it on other phone, all bids and business info that I needed. I am a firm believer in technology and would not trade my setup for anything else I have researched at this point.


----------

